# Tmac impressive in 1st half



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

12 points in 13 minutes (so far)... 

unselfish, plays something that resembles defense even though his body might not be there yet. I like what I see so far. Looks like walsh might finally be turning this thing around.

eddie house also looks pretty good out there with his tenacity. brings us some toughness and attitude

not bad, not bad


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*It's been a long long time (6 years) since we had a "pure & natural" SG on this Knick-Team.* 

It looked so DAMN beautiful to see 30 minutes of a natural SG-T-Mac in a Knick uniform letting Chandler play his natural position at SF. 
All we needed was Lee to play at his natural position PF and the clicking would've really been clicking off the chart for an easy win over the Thunder.
Great Knick Game to watch! 

T-Mac, Rod (Sergio), and Eddie House performed at the point with new teammates better than what we ever seen from Duhon. 
No bad vibes on House b/c he came out with a winning attitude, and a handful of veteran leadership to pass around to his new teammates, but his first game shooting is a warning in advance that Nate Robinson performance is much more discipline and creative off the dribble. 
However, I can understand why the Boston Roster did not want Eddie House traded. 
Other than that, Rod speed off the dribble is spectacular whenever we get our running-game together by adding some race-horses b/c Rod scoring abilities are not that good making him the 3rd tier PG on the Kings, but he is 10x better than Duhon. 

The Thunder dont have any dominating defensive bigman in their rotation, which bothered me when the only Knick slashing to the hoop to score in the paint was Wilson Chandler. Harrington xperience was kept on the bench and only given 20 minutes of playingtime when he was getting foul by the Thunders young players everytime he shot in the paint. 

*Gallo's 38 minutes of nothing helped us lose another game. 
Duhon being benched the majority of the 2nd half said we had a 50-50 chance at winning. If Gallo would've been bench the same we would've won the game in regulation.* 
The Thunder scored the majority of their points in the paint throughout the 2nd half of the game. Second season PG-Westbrook had 31 pts, 9 rbd, 10 ast. what does that say???


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> but his first game shooting is a warning in advance that Nate Robinson performance is much more discipline


LMAO........this is almost sig worthy. Nate Robinson and discipline in the same sentence tickles me pink lol.



> Harrington xperience was kept on the bench and only given 20 minutes of playingtime when he was getting foul by the Thunders young players everytime he shot in the paint.


Harrington actually had a horrible game. Missed big free throws, turned the ball over, was forcing the offense, didnt play defense, made dumb fouls...the whole works. Hes more the reason we lost then gallo, harrington was 2-10 from the field and 0-4 from 3. One more game like that and hell be the new nate robinson sitting on the bench.


----------

